# Your relationship to videogames.



## neen (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a very strong love-hate relationship with videogames. A really love a lot about them and what they can do for you. Feels great to get lost in it and escape. At the same time I realize what a huge waste of time they are. All the time I spent on them in the past would have been much better used in more beneficial creative ways. I still want to play them but I also don't and agree that I shouldn't. But there is so much great stuff out there nowadays. Aaaargh. A month ago I finally bought Sekiro, which I wanted to experience for some time, played it for 5 hours and that was it. My anhedonia is blocking me from them at this point (thankfully I think) so I don't touch them right now (if I don't count AVNs :/) but I know the moment I feel better, they will pull me back in. Anyone with a similar "struggle"? Do you care what kind of impact they have on your life? Are you having too much fun not to care? Did you try to stop, exchange them for something more worthwhile? Or at least reduce consumption? Maybe they are even helping when it comes to their social aspects?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I had to find other things to replace the time I was spending on video games and I will say life is much more rewarding. I cut them out entirely but that's just me, though I still think it's good to find new skills and things that are more rewarding to you perhaps. At this point even thinking of playing games makes me feel a bit depressed, but I know people who still play them on the side while doing other things they find more fulfilling.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no interest in 99% of video games. At the same time, I realize what a massive waste of time normal life is (I mean really. I feel like my life should be more than just completing meaningless tasks for people I don't even know or like so they will give me money to survive so I can buy a box to sleep in). I am constantly scanning all horizons for new and better (more pleasant) ways to waste my time. Unfortunately, video games (generally) do nothing for me. Some of the older ones were OK and I did like a few of the games for the original Xbox.

Anyway, yeah. People use various means of "escape" but it occurs to me that people don't want to escape from things that are pleasant and fun and make them happy. So maybe the relationships people have with their assorted means of escape are not really the problem. Rather, maybe the question is this - What is making them want to escape all the time anyway? And what is it that could be so unpleasant that it would be preferable to get yourself absorbed in a fake world with completely unrealistic characters? I mean, it isn't just video games, is it? People will do just about anything to tune out and it just makes me think that if the world didn't just plain suck so bad, they wouldn't need to escape it.

I really don't have much of an opinion on this, TBH but felt like responding anyway. Because it annoys me a little when people suggest that life only has one certain meaning or value and that anything else is a waste of time.

It also occurs to me that video games could be a bit more pleasant than they are but they do seem to be geared towards things for people to take their frustrations out on. Which, again, if people weren't so frustrated in the first place, maybe their video games would be a little more tame and neutral and innocent.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

For me, video games started as an escape as a kid. An escape from home life and school. I feel like it's been an escape so that I didn't have to look at and face my life. When I was a kid is was a good coping mechanism for me but as I got older it was no longer able to distract me from what was right in front of me. I started exploring creative writing, then found a place I could learn new skills that interest me and socialize at the same time, and more recently started drawing again. Now I plan on going back to school to take creative writing and drawing lessons. It's like leveling up my real-life character.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

My tastes are very narrow, but when I really get into a game, I lose track of time. I don't regret spending lots of time playing them because I listen to podcasts while I play and I use the games themselves to learn other languages.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I play PC games so often and so obsessively that most people would probably label me "addicted." But I don't care. Video games have been an escape for me since I was like 5 years old and that's not going to change. Everybody has their hobbies and it's the enjoyment that matters; it doesn't matter if it's not "creative" or "productive." Video games are perfectly "worthwhile" to me because they're what I really enjoy, more than anything else.

My problem is when a game literally starts feeling like a job. Like most MMORPG's tend to do eventually, once I hit endgame and have to 'grind' for gear. I don't always stop and switch games when I should... I just "have to" hit the weekly caps or whatever, even when it's really not fun anymore.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've never been very good at games, so my love/hate relationship revolves around wanting to play games that I'm just not coordinated enough to play (I'm looking at you Souls).

I love open world RPGs, though, and got really obsessed with modding them. I spent probably a decade teaching myself game design, programming, modeling, texturing, etc., but then I lost my job and I had to give it all up cold turkey because they take up too much time. If I didn't have to work I'd probably still be spending 80 hours a week modding/playing.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I love playing video games. Been a fan since the 80's. Just really limited on time due to work and also have a couple other hobbies to fit in. So a few hours on the weekend is all I've been doing lately. If I didn't have to work I'd play a lot more.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In the past I've gone through periods of obsession with certain games, especially as a child one of my happiest memories was getting a playstation for Christmas. But I don't really play enough or have that relationship with games now. I have general issues with motivation that always applies to most things besides brief moments when I don't, and I feel pretty terrible often and I struggle to describe my emotions etc so I can't even summarise it all. I don't think I often care about a lot of things really anymore. It's hard to become excited about most things these days.

I play Runescape because it's sort of comforting/familiar and a habit. I also play different Sims games on/off. Was speedrunning Spyro on/off but not really been doing that for a while now. I'd probably like to go back to some other games eventually.

As a child one thing I wanted to do was to become a game developer mostly because of this clip I watched:






Yeah you can imagine how that appealed to proto-goth gamer kid.

Also tbh I thought Zarock (the sorcerer,) was female but no. Also that game has the best soundtrack but no. No soundtrack posting.

Eventually I went to university to study games art and animation but it was mostly modelling + texturing and worked on some group projects (coincidentally one of my lecturers ended up being someone who worked on the sequel to this game, though I didn't play that one.)

By the time I finished due to a combination of severe untreated mental health issues, the industry being insanely competitive, me not being very good at what I'd been studying (I probably should have tried games programming instead though I think I would have failed at that too,) the games industry in the UK deteriorating from what it once was due to a lack of support in the industry so lots of companies were closing down or moving like Crystal Dynamics took over Tomb Raider (not that I didn't want an excuse to get the **** out of the UK anyway which never happened but yeah,) and the games industry in general changing a lot in terms of well everything (I guess to put it in idealistic terms: not just small creative teams anymore but ridiculous large companies infected with capitalistic nonsense,) that didn't end up working out.

My best friend works as a senior programmer for a triple A game company though. He's worked on some really popular game titles. That's kind of weird.

I make YouTube videos that are related to games now. I guess.. It's always in the background of my life somehow. Usually haunting me like a ghost. Like I guess... I wanted to be part of something on some level? But it's a reminder of how I'm not part of anything, and that I'm a complete failure. And since I've mostly been surrounded by people who have told me I can't do things, it affirms them too.

So I guess that's my relationship to them not just to playing.

Edit:

I think Paralives was the first game I became somewhat excited about since I dunno Oblivion, Skyrim too I guess but I became really obsessed with Oblivion because it was the first Elder Scrolls game I played. (Though there's still no gameplay footage of Paralives which isn't a good sign, but I don't mind waiting longer if it ends up being good.) Just because The Sims has gone really down hill (EA you know,) and was always one of my favourite series. It's never really had a significant competitor in the life simulation genre which is odd and has allowed them to get away with so much crap with The Sims 4, so I think it's about time.

And yeah while I'm just repeating a bunch of stuff I've said on this forum in various threads over and over this just bums me out too:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to say though, I don't think I'd feel guilty about using video games as a 100% form of escapism at this point if I could. Because I'm non-binary, and recently I've noticed multiple people discussing how my identity is fine in fantasy and should be relegated to it.

(I don't even know anymore there's been some bizarre discourse recently about British fantasy authors, their opinions on trans people even when they're dead, and then like lots of people saying 'well tbf it's OK if their characters are non-binary in the work because it's not here.' I think after J.K.Rowling everyone on both sides of the debate decided that we must consult all fantasy authors - especially British ones - for their opinions on this topic.)

OK, well. Good point. You make a fair point - your world is trash. There I go then. Lol.

Byeeeee


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

At one point, I quit video games for about a month. I just went back to them when I realized that combined with my general lack of interest in socializing and my mental issues of anxiety and CPTSD that I might as well play them. In other words, I found that video games weren't a problem. For what it's worth, they were a great release in high school. Might as well do something that I love doing.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If I could permanently live in the virtual world, I would do so. I think that really is all there is to say about my feelings regarding games  A lot of people think that is unhealthy, and that is fine - they can have the real world all to themselves 🙃


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I never really been addicted to them. But I use to play them for a few hours every night at the end of the day, especially when it's a game I got addicted to. It was something I look forward to at the end of the day. It takes my mind off of things. But as I got older, my motivation to play games wane gradually. Eventually playing them felt more like work. And I always felt like "what's the point to playing this?" Also instead of them taking my mind off of things, it gradually became I have things in my mind that just makes me too sad to bother with playing games. So I started preferring to do things that require less effort in my down time instead. The digital age, with smartphone and video streaming, with so many other forms of less effort entertainment outlets, those definitely further truncated my motivation to play video games. Although games that are more sandbox oriented, have a prolonged goal and that I can somewhat interact with other players, and I can easily play on the go anywhere like on a mobile device, I will still play. There are a handful off mobile games I play on/off now still.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I enjoyed them all my life. I play less these day due to being more busy and the videogame industry being garbage, but there's nothing like relaxing at home with a good videogame.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I’m not a gamer anymore but I don’t think they are time wasters. What is time wasting? One could say working 6 days a week is also wasting time because you are spending time for someone else’s benefit.
I mean if you are really cynical, everything can be wasting time. If playing games is wasting time then so is going to concerts or cinemas or having a chat with the neighbors.
One can only stop wasting time when bringing up a kid, that is most probably the most useful thing a person can do in life.
If you enjoy games and don’t neglect other aspects in life I don’t see a problem with them.

I used to play games but from what I have seen most modern games don’t look very fun, too much handholding, too much on screen prompts, too much wading through dialogue and cut scenes. For me these are not games. There is no mastery or difficulty level anymore in mainstream games.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never seen the appeal of them - except to kids of course. My son played them quite a bit as a teenager - sounded like he was having a lot of fun. He'd play with other kids from all over the world and I'd hear him yelling and laughing - they were having a great time. 

Doesn't seem like something I'd be interested in. If I'm going to escape into another world it will be in a movie, TV-show or a decent book if I'm feeling well enough to read.


----------



## neen (Dec 13, 2012)

Socialmisfits said:


> I’m not a gamer anymore but I don’t think they are time wasters. What is time wasting? One could say working 6 days a week is also wasting time because you are spending time for someone else’s benefit.


The aim of event the most pointless work is to make money and then use it in reasonable ways for your and others benefit. Also some time-wasters are necessary, some aren't.


Socialmisfits said:


> I mean if you are really cynical, everything can be wasting time. If playing games is wasting time then so is going to concerts or cinemas or having a chat with the neighbors.


What I consider a waste of time are activities that don't support you or train you to be more useful to society or at least help attain the goal of higher quality of life for yourself. In the end it depends on your general philosophy, priorities and ambition.


Socialmisfits said:


> One can only stop wasting time when bringing up a kid, that is most probably the most useful thing a person can do in life.


I don't agree that having a child is the most useful action. There is a huge amount of things people do that are helpful in various ways and support society to progress to a better place. Rather then just overpopulating the planet even more which we really don't need.


Socialmisfits said:


> If you enjoy games and don’t neglect other aspects in life I don’t see a problem with them.


I agree but balancing this effectively isn't easy for someone in such a need of escapism. In the end, videogames added little to my eudaimonia. Personally.


Socialmisfits said:


> I used to play games but from what I have seen most modern games don’t look very fun, too much handholding, too much on screen prompts, too much wading through dialogue and cut scenes. For me these are not games. There is no mastery or difficulty level anymore in mainstream games.


There has never been a better time for choice of videogames. Everything you like you would find, if you looked deeper than just the shallows.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't see anything shameful in indulging in something that serves no greater purpose every once in a while. Recreation is good and necessary.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

They are my vice of choice. Pretty sure they've been a net negative on my life since I've used them to avoid facing and possibly fixing my problems. Still I can't say though why they are any worse than books, movies and other similar things that are less looked down upon. I guess people who make gamer their identity tend to be especially socially backwards and underachieving, but who knows if gaming causes that or if they would be that way regardless of their hobby.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

firelight said:


> Still I can't say though why they are any worse than books, movies and other similar things that are less looked down upon.


This is a very good point. When boomers complain that young people bury their head in their phones and ignore other people, they're forgetting that people have used books and magazines for that purpose for decades.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Saeta said:


> This is a very good point. When boomers complain that young people bury their head in their phones and ignore other people, they're forgetting that people have used books and magazines for that purpose for decades.


Yeah and I guess they would counter that books build imagination, literacy, knowledge blah blah. But not all books are edifying and not all games are vacuous.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Reading books is considered intelligent behavior.
Playing games is considered lazy.
Both are done in a cozy chair and I think both can make a person smarter.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been gaming for 3/4 of my life and unfortunately, I've lost almost all interest and enjoyment out of it. It's probably mainly depression, but there also other factors like being more close-minded about the content I want to see (along with offending content being a lot more prevalent now than it used to be), being pickier about game mechanics (I now hate RNG with a passion, so most any western RPG is right out), and the industry just being utter garbage these days. I can't even properly enjoy nostalgic games from my childhood anymore, my current worldview taints everything. The only games I can truly enjoy these days are very specific fetish-based ones that are crowdfunded. My experiences with mainstream games are extremely muted compared to vibrant emotional landscape I used to have in my teens and early 20s.


----------



## neen (Dec 13, 2012)

firelight said:


> I guess people who make gamer their identity tend to be especially socially backwards and underachieving, but who knows if gaming causes that or if they would be that way regardless of their hobby.


I would say they reinforce reciprocally. One strengthens the other in a never ending circle unless you break out of it.


firelight said:


> Still I can't say though why they are any worse than books, movies and other similar things that are less looked down upon.


One difference is that they are the best at creating a fake alternative to the real world. Even fiction books with all their complex world-building and detail can't give you the agency to recreate your life again in a better way. You can be an actor, an agent that sculpts the world according to your wishes. You can be a hero, you can be powerful, you can be liked and revered for your deeds and mastery, you can change things, you can be much more than reality allowed you to be. The reward of dopamine keeps you in it and so you repeat it for hundreds or thousands of hours while life outside passes you by. 
For some people this can lead to regrets but that's certainly not the healthiest way of looking at it. They are not necessarily worse value-wise, but they are very stimulating which in some people can lead to addictive behavior. But let's be real, anything can be addictive. I spent a lot of time on films and tv-shows also, and a lot of it was **** I should have just ignored. But some of it wasn't and I value it to this day. It's mostly fiction that taught me something transferable to the real world though. My issue is when you seek it for the wrong reasons. You seek it just because you need to kill time, because it's a short-term fix and because you are blind to "better" ways of exploiting that time. Being blind to what needs to be done and how to go about doing it is a part of that which keeps us in this rut. I know that people need recreation, but I think our pathology is such that we often abuse it. The circle needs to be broken lest we get lost in it forever. Or just don't take life so seriously, like I'm often guilty of


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nonexistent. I don’t play em & haven’t for a good number of years


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Used to be my single biggest time sink and activity i enjoyed the most. Not so much anymore, not because i've "grown up"/outgrown them but more because the kind of games that i really enjoy aren't really being made anymore unfortunately.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

I used to have a really bad relationship with video games, as an escape from IRL stuff. Over time, I learned to reduce that and replace it with other things, like exercise. I still love video games, but I've learned to enjoy it in moderation, and after I've done work for the day. No one works 24 hours a day, and having down time is really important, but not in excess x


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

I actually don't play games as much as I used too, but I haven't really filled in that hole and done anything with my life. But I see games the same way as movies and tv shows, just a form of entertainment, and a way to kill some time. At one time though, games did bring me closer to people online with the same mindset, and I felt less lonely, but I don't have that anymore.


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

My relationship with videogames was really bad at one point - I used them mostly as a necessary way to block out my thoughts and anaesthetise my brain. I also tend to get over-engrossed with things. The big thing for me to over-focus on was video games in my 20s and 30s. Particularly roleplaying games and roguelike games.

So anyway I had to give them up this year. I lost years of my 30s to just playing and modding the Elder Scrolls games. It always made my social life and other hobbies like guitar playing suffer. The last games I played were Skyrim, Nehrim and Divinity: Original Sin II. 

Honestly I feel like there's a cut-off age for gaming too, and I've passed it a _long_ time ago. I was raised to think that video games were for kids, I'm not sure if that's still the same perception or not as I understand more adults play games nowadays. 

Unfortunately I'm still searching around for something to replace them with. I wanted to try something wholesome like writing poems but I'm not very good with poems and I'm reluctant to persevere with anything I don't have a natural ability at. I do like hiking but the weather in the UK doesn't encourage that a lot of the time.

Anyway there you go, no more games for me.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I don’t enjoy/play them as much as I used to. They no longer really provide me the escape and immersion they used to, so it’s harder to maintain interest. It’s hard though. Video games have played a major part in my own sense of identity for most of my life, so trying to find things to replace them is difficult. I’m trying to read more in lieu of the time I used to spend on games. In a way I used video games as a way to live out fantasies and fabricate a sense of meaning with them. The sense of pleasure and reward just isn’t really there for me anymore.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I played them a lot as a kid way back in the heyday of arcades. As primitive as the games were, I often felt something like a mystical awe seeing some of them for the first time. I'm kind of glad I didn't grow up in the era of the Xbox as I would probably would have been addicted--as in fact I see with one of my nephews.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I loved video games as a kid in the 80's and 90's when you could just pick up a controller and start playing. But the more advanced games got, the less fun they seemed to become for me.

Now as an adult with a full-time job, I find that there's always something more productive that I can be doing with the little bit of free time I have than sitting around playing a video game.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I never really been addicted to them. But I use to play them for a few hours every night at the end of the day, especially when it's a game I got addicted to. It was something I look forward to at the end of the day.


 Ummm... right... 😓


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Futures said:


> I loved video games as a kid in the 80's and 90's when you could just pick up a controller and start playing. But the more advanced games got, the less fun they seemed to become for me.


Yeah games were much more simple back then, just pick up and play. I don't mind storytelling either in a videogame but when there's 4 hours of cutscenes for an hour of gameplay i think it's a bit too much.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Socialmisfits said:


> Reading books is considered intelligent behavior.
> Playing games is considered lazy.
> Both are done in a cozy chair and I think both can make a person smarter.


Definitely, especially puzzle games. Have been playing a lot of them recently in lockdown. Probably my brain trying to keep itself sharp.


----------



## RichieRichR (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't think about the past. Think about the present. You are here and now. Think about whether you need them in the moment.


neen said:


> I have a very strong love-hate relationship with videogames. A really love a lot about them and what they can do for you. Feels great to get lost in it and escape. At the same time I realize what a huge waste of time they are. All the time I spent on them in the past would have been much better used in more beneficial creative ways. I still want to play them but I also don't and agree that I shouldn't. But there is so much great stuff out there nowadays. Aaaargh. A month ago I finally bought Sekiro, which I wanted to experience for some time, played it for 5 hours and that was it. My anhedonia is blocking me from them at this point (thankfully I think) so I don't touch them right now (if I don't count AVNs :/) but I know the moment I feel better, they will pull me back in. Anyone with a similar "struggle"? Do you care what kind of impact they have on your life? Are you having too much fun not to care? Did you try to stop, exchange them for something more worthwhile? Or at least reduce consumption? Maybe they are even helping when it comes to their social aspects?


Don't think about the past. Think about the present. You are here and now. Think about whether you need them in the moment.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm a pretty results-oriented person so I kind of "grew" out of my gaming phase.

I say this while still playing Mario Kart during my lunch break and occasionally dabbing in some offline games for myself time to time. I don't do it as much anymore. More fun things to do now a days.

The problem I have with games is that I'm a binge-gamer. When I like something (i.e. I have my own taste), I really like it to the point where I can't do anything else until I've beaten the game and or played enough of it to be satisfied with it. For some games this goes beyond 300 hours and others who knows... but the bad part about that is as OP mentioned, this wastes a lot of time.

I've only done this in the past with titles that I've really been into and could therefore put the time into. So games that actually have a plot and are inherently time-killers fit the bill. There are games like WarioWare and Brain Academy that don't offer a RPG-style plot-engrossed game but the game itself allows for repetition.Those games I can play on and off without doing crazy burst sessions where I'm literally in the game for like 5 hours. Those games I've only ever played a few of.

Presently, while there maybe are a few games I would be interested in doing, I've played enough time consuming games growing up that I can kind of predict how the game is going to play out based on trailers or small gameplay clips. Putting that in mind and kind of calculating the time it would take me to beat those heavy story/campaign games today.. I just lose interest immediately. Sure, I might like it playing it myself but at the same time I've gotten to the point where I can already see how games in the past got away with what they did. I'm just not interested anymore.. they're just time-wasters.

Now a days, I mostly play the mindless/stimulating game like Mario Kart or Rhythm games. I don't play as often as I did before and if anything I don't really play newer titles for reasons mentioned already.

To be fair, I've never considered myself a hardcore gamer and I was never into gaming. I had select titles and game titles I was interested in for a reason or another but playing games just for the sake of playing a random game to see how it's mildly different than another game is not up my ally or my forte. I've been around long enough to have seen how the games go about and I can usually figure out how plots turn around.

It's not to say I'm not impressed with the quality or ingenuity that comes out of newer game titles featuring innovative stuff... but games are usually designed a certain way for their genre and or audience. Once you've played one handful, the ones replacing them won't shine the same way.

*TL;DR*: I'm old and I'm not really a gamer gamer.... I like Rhythm games and vehicle simulators for calm experiences. Also puzzle games. Chess and poker are fun too. That is all.

P.S. - Item system in MK8(D) is trash and the only true winner is MKWii. Bite me Nintendo.


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

i've thought about this a lot, thought about quitting but then looked at my life and thought what "better" things do I have to do with my time? if I spend hours on the internet I find that isn't really as productive. if I do something creative no ones really going to care about the end result if I ever put it out there, i'm not a genius. if I do some physical activity then I guess that's fine but beyond exercise (which I get enough of anyway) what would be the point if I am not training for any sport event? if I concentrate on a social life then that is just a road I have been down many times and it always leads to failure and suffering for me personally. a lot of it is work for very little reward. if things don't bring you enjoyment I don't see the point in sacrificing things that do give you pleasure in the pursuit of things that don't. it's better to just do what makes you happy rather than doing what you think you should be doing and that doesn't make you happy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That Random Guy said:


>


  

WTH?


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

Socialmisfits said:


> Reading books is considered intelligent behavior.
> Playing games is considered lazy.
> Both are done in a cozy chair and I think both can make a person smarter.


this is an interesting point. both can have value, if you are reading a book and the purpose is to use that wisdom for something with purpose or in a way which you can gain practical skills, or if the book provides you with a story you find entertaining like a fiction novel then great it's served a good purpose. but I think it's the wrong way to go about doing it if you just don't enjoy books but you think that other people will make you feel, idk, smarter? more grown up? impress other people? and you abandon the things you love or give you enjoyment simply for that purpose? well it just doesn't seem right, it won't make you happy.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

The short answer: I used to play them a lot. Now only occasionally, and I rarely finish one.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> WTH?


Luigi always was the real villain mastermind. He is secretly working with bowser in the background because princess toadstool put him in the friendzone and chose his fat brother as a boyfriend.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> WTH?


That's me staring down Nintendo. They know what they did wrong.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## PinkPikachu (Dec 29, 2021)

I have a few series I like but since a bad event, for like a year, I haven't been getting enjoyment out of games.
Growing up I'd get sucked in and pull all nighters. As a young adult with kids, one being sick, I felt I didn't have time. 
When the switch and pokemon and animal crossing came out I played a ton again. But the past year I haven't been into like any of my hobbies. Art, music, games. Hopefully I snap out of it! I've been playing pokemon bdsp but my animal crossing island is forever a hot MESS.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I haven't touched video games for about half a year now. I have basically replaced it with learning to play an instrument and planning for my life. I am mad at them, and giving them the silent treatment for distracting me for so long. It was easy to quit too... which is funny because I bought a cool-looking gaming laptop shortly before quitting. Never got to play with all the cool graphics.
Still, like with music, I see value in video games as a way to socialize. If by some miracle I gain friends, I'll probably suggest that we play Minecraft or something if we're looking for an activity to do (hopefully they won't laugh at the thought of playing Minecraft).


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Socialmisfits said:


> Reading books is considered intelligent behavior.
> Playing games is considered lazy.
> Both are done in a cozy chair and I think both can make a person smarter.


I agree. I think that most people are limited to their own experience when it comes to games. They aren't aware of the huge variety of games that exist now. They think that all games are like Super Mario or COD. I'd like to show them games like Disco Elysium, Bloodborne, Last of us, Red dead redemption 2, Hollow knight etc. Tasteful games with great plots, themes, music and aesthetics. Worlds you can get really immersed in. Also, there are many studies showing that playing games is good for your brain. I think all seniors should try playing games.


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

Video games help me cope with my reality,i just love immersing myself into virtual worlds,forgetting about real life and the problems that come with it.


----------



## The Fozz (May 20, 2013)

Been an escapist since as long as I can remember but reading fantasy and sci-fi novels up until sometime during my teens then turned in to mostly singleplayer, mostly fantasy and sci-fi games to escape into. I am easily tempted towards min/maxing, avoiding risk and focusing on progression instead of truly appreciating the technical and/or artistic aspects of games. Grinding to avoid actual difficulty is a technical example that I thought very little of when I was young and was blissfully unaware of how that habit would come to be extremely frustrating and difficult to break out of these days now that I realise the kinds of experiences I might be missing out on. Oh and I'm seemingly incapable of recognising anything but the largest graphical and performance differences.

On the artistic side I always felt I appreciated a good story as much as anyone but it turns out I'm just extremely lacking in observation and critiquing capability and that everything I seemed to have enjoyed is too tropey, full of plot holes or childish by most enthusiast's standards. Although I did some analysis and critique in high school, it seems I threw that away when I dropped out and entered my most intense bout of escapism thus far in my life. Now I watch online content (mostly comedy and gaming focused) where everyone has an opinion and critique for what they consume and I have none and although it's parasocial and I don't need to contribute in anyway, I find it hard not to feel somehow inferior.

Lately these reasons have stolen a lot of joy from my ability to enjoy fictional media for it's own sake, with games being the biggest victim. I find my mind turning to the idea of using games as a way to connect with others and have fun with them instead though I've only actually done this a few times in my entire life, never in at least the past half a decade, and only ever in person with people I've known prior. So I guess my relationship with games is currently in flux and I don't know where it will end up. Sorry for the word vomit but I started reading the thread and suddenly I needed to get that all out 



pillbugger said:


> Still, like with music, I see value in video games as a way to socialize. If by some miracle I gain friends, I'll probably suggest that we play Minecraft or something if we're looking for an activity to do (hopefully they won't laugh at the thought of playing Minecraft).


I'd say Minecraft is fairly accepted these days as being a game for everyone (that hasn't already tried it and disliked it) at least within the "gaming scene" or whatever you'd like to call it but maybe I'm just biased due to the selection of online content I consume. I'm also looking to use it as a comfortable way to interact with potential friends. I'll hope along with you to not be laughed at XD


----------



## Disheveled and Lost (May 9, 2015)

As a kid, i was in wonder of them but rarely played. From about 1995-2003 all i did was play games. Playstation 1/Nintendo 64/ Game Boy Advance is by far the best generation (5th generation). Since 2003, I went to about 1000 pro sports games and hundreds of movies, so have barely played games, but i was legitimately hooked on them for about 7 years. I recently bought a ton of PS1/PS2/N64 games and have a modded 3DS and eventually want to get a modded Switch. But I have season tickets to Nets basketball again and Jets NFL Season tickets again so very little time for games. 

As far as my relationship, I have read a ton about games in recent years but rarely have time to play them anymore. They are only damaging really because of how "out-of-it" you get, or stoned, in a way, from a long gaming session compared to reading, or even watching TV. Playing a handheld is sometimes more damaging at least to your nervous system and wrists because of the cramped d-pad and controls. The Dual Shock Playstation 1 and PS2 controllers were the best controllers I think as far as comfort. But I played up to 12 hours straight and even once played 15 hours straight. 

It is ironic that I have so little time for games and i have no girlfriend or social life (I did at one point many years ago). I am 44 and old and tired and way easier to just watch a reality TV show or something on TV, movie, etc. I always played single-player and could have been a pro gamer possibly because I beat a ton of games on the hardest difficulty and did things like 100% games that very few people ever could. In a way, I didn't do it for fun or to play with other people, just single player campaign or 100% and get all collectibles, mostly racing games and platformers. 

The games today are dumbed-down, hand-holding and look beautiful but don't come close to PS1/N64/GBA, and even Playstation 2, some Gamecube games, Nintendo DS, etc. Those systems had originality, great level design, a long single-player etc. But yea i was the anti-social gamer with no friends playing single-player with no girlfriend and friends. At some point, many years later I developed a social life and briefly dated gorgeous women. Unfortunately, that was now many years ago and I have reverted back to being a loner with no chance for a date or friend for many years


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Used to play a lot of console games in the early 2000s/2010s. I also have a PS4, but I haven't touched it since 2019. Then, I rarely care to play mobile games for some reason. 

I do wish to return to console gaming on a "casual" basis since I still enjoy watching videos relating to certain video games every once in a while. I also wouldn't mind being a casual PC gamer as well (currently lack a good laptop for it). As I've gotten older, all I do is read and research crap as a hobby...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

As the little brother I used to watch my dad and brother play all the time, I would imagine the story lines instead of understanding any of them.
I used to create mods in Warcraft 3 map editor, also loved to come up with ideas of new heroes for dota when it first came out, always loved the creativity side of all of it, today i’m totally casual but I love seeing games that are really elegant in their execution


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I agree. I think that most people are limited to their own experience when it comes to games. They aren't aware of the huge variety of games that exist now. They think that all games are like Super Mario or COD. I'd like to show them games like Disco Elysium, Bloodborne, Last of us, Red dead redemption 2, Hollow knight etc. Tasteful games with great plots, themes, music and aesthetics. Worlds you can get really immersed in. Also, there are many studies showing that playing games is good for your brain. I think all seniors should try playing games.


Your taste is excellent! You hand picked them nicely


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> Your taste is excellent! You hand picked them nicely


Thank you :>


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Thank you :>


Signature probably offline smiley :>


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> Signature probably offline smiley :>


:> I remember you from back in the day when I was more active here.


----------



## User Not Found (Nov 29, 2018)

I play video games to relax. Not to compete. I have enough to deal with "competition" in real life. I also think that a lot of people take video games far too seriously. Most games are not really deep and artistic - not even Deus Ex. Like Hollywood Blockbusters, it's mass produced entertainment. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I try to play non hand holding games, and I especially don't play the regurgitated Far Cry and Assassin Creed type of games. I like games even better if they're hard. I get bored quick if there's no hobo phase where you struggle to get money and further into the game. That's why I like, the Souls series, Stalker Misery and Skyrim Requiem so much I guess.

Honestly gaming is pretty dead to me other than retro games i love to play and some older games I go back to time and time again. I don't buy new games and I don't care about new releases.


----------

